# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  عدم نصب کامل SQL SERVER 2008

## sagggad

سلام دوستان
این موضوع برای من خیلی ضروریه پس لطفا هر چی میدونید بگید .
هنگام نصب SQL 2008 به قسمت آخر که میرسم یعنی جایی که ستاپ کامل شده و  نشون میده که کدوم بخش ها با موفقیت نصب شده ، Management Tools و  DataBaseEngine و چند تا دیگه علامت ضربدر خورده یعنی نتونسته موفقیت آمیز  نصب بشه.
هر کاری هم کردم و هر چه قدر سی دی جدید گرفتم باز هم مشکل حل نشد.
ویندوز :  XP sp3
ویژوال استودیو : 2010

کــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــمــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــک

----------


## حسین.کاظمی

سلام 
خب اول اس کیو ال رو نصب کردی بعد ویژوال رو یا برعکس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

